# Aktivitätenprotokoll



## steven-91 (25. Juli 2007)

*Aktivitätenprotokoll*

Wie im Titel beschrieben würde ich gerne die Benutzung des Computers überwachen. Sprich Zeit der Anmeldung, Dauer der Benutzung und aufgerufene Webseiten und Programme. Die Webseiten dürften über den Internet Explorer Verlauf zu ermitteln sein allerdings auch nicht mehr.

Zurzeit benutze ich Windows XP Professional.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Dimebag (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktivitätenprotokoll*

Also, im Control Panel hast du die Administrative Tools, die auch einen Event Viewer haben  Sorry für die englischen Namen, mein Windows ist zur Zeit Englisch.

Für alles andere kannst du dir einen Keylogger installieren. Die Totale Kontrolle (tm)!! *g*


----------



## DaEngineer (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktivitätenprotokoll*

Dann musst du nur noch darauf achten, dass die zu observierende Person nicht die Windows Bildschirmtastatur benutzt  Auszug Wikipedia:



> Schutz vor Keyloggern
> 
> Schützen kann man sich vor Keyloggern, mit einer virtuellen Tastatur. Die Eingaben dieser Bildschirmtastatur zeichnet der Keylogger nicht mit auf. Deshalb ist es ratsam diese zu nutzen, um sich vor *Hardware*-Keyloggern zu schützen.


----------

